# Where To Purchase Rc Products For Newbe's



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Where Is Your Place To Buy Products 

Web Site...hobby Shops, Links For The Newbe's


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

www.towerhobbies.com

www.stormerhobbies.com

www.sheldonshobbies.com

www.rccaraction.com

*RcCarAction has a good listing of hobby shops and also tracks.*

*I know there is more sits but this can be a start.*

*I use tower a lot but they do not have much losi gear so I have to goto stormer for that.*

*Good luck,*

*mc*


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE HELP




rctazmanmc said:


> www.towerhobbies.com
> 
> www.stormerhobbies.com
> 
> ...


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

your local hobby shop?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I would hope that you would try buying at local shop, especially the one you race at. No track can stay in business with the income from racing alone, the hobby shop is the real income. The cost of buildings is just too high for the floor space you need to have a track.

Of course if they don't have the parts then one of the site's mentioned above can certainly help you out.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

I agree with Ted. Try your local hobby shop/track first. More often then not if they don't have it instock they will order it for you and you won't have to pay for shipping and chances are it will be there faster then if you mail ordered it yourself.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Support those who offer you a PLACE TO RACE!!!! That wicked super high-tech hop-up widget that you're sure will shave two-tenths off every lap may be $8 cheaper at Tower, but if you no longer have a track to run your car on what have you accomplished? Sure you saved $8!!! And that new hop-up part will look awesome on your car as it sits dormant on your workbench.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

CypressMidWest said:


> And that new hop-up part will look awesome on your car as it sits dormant on your workbench.


Just like all your cars do currently?


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Ted Flack said:


> I would hope that you would try buying at local shop, especially the one you race at. No track can stay in business with the income from racing alone, the hobby shop is the real income. The cost of buildings is just too high for the floor space you need to have a track.
> 
> Of course if they don't have the parts then one of the site's mentioned above can certainly help you out.


i could'nt agree more ted, but as you know the hobbyshop/track i do race at carrys very little parts, and i heard last night they were closing the doors.....

besides i like/need to compare and read some of the tech info, for the last year i bought used and believed what i was told, but i am trying to learn about the products before i buy them.....

and buy the way ted, i raced at dirtburners all last winter spent over $2000 grand there..so i do beleive supporting our local business's
thanks for listening.


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

last night i drove dave johnsons car last night it turns awesome!!!!!!!
really nice transmitter....

so i was trying to price them out...


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Just like all your cars do currently?


 I actually race 19t and Mod TC twice weekly at Springfield Hobby Shop, in the cultural mecca that is Springfield Ohio, Thank You. I'm Currently the points leader in 19t and Modified, and hold the track record for fastest lap, and overall time in both classes as well. It's not like bein' at the Gate every weekend, but at least it's something.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

no way!


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

CypressMidWest said:


> Support those who offer you a PLACE TO RACE!!!! That wicked super high-tech hop-up widget that you're sure will shave two-tenths off every lap may be $8 cheaper at Tower, but if you no longer have a track to run your car on what have you accomplished? Sure you saved $8!!! And that new hop-up part will look awesome on your car as it sits dormant on your workbench.


I agree with you on this 100% just gave options for him to find items elsewhere - in no way wanted him to take it to not support his locals. I have no clue what is around him or were he is at so I could not help there.

I buy what I can at the hobbyshop but if I they do not carry it or can get it I hit the online sources.

Just research hobbyshops and keep looking for others places to buy from if your race track is going under.

mc


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

wow this is pretty bad, i ask for a little help out of 6 replys 1 person helped out, then he gets attacked and has to defend himself.....
pretty sad coming from seasoned racers...

IF YOU DONT WANT TO HELP PLEASE DONT RESPOND....


second off ,, did you buy your automoble at your local dealer, did you buy your appliances at your local retailer, why are some of you driving foriegn cars...etc........


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> no way!


 Yes Way!! It's a small shop, and a tiny track, but we all have a ton of fun, not much help with driving though. The track's so narrow you only have one available line, so staying clean ensures a decent lap, but if you really hustle it and don't touch any of the pipe, you can turn a pretty fast lap. The mains are generally determined by traffic, or attrition, so it does help with patience!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rcnutmich said:


> wow this is pretty bad, i ask for a little help out of 6 replys 1 person helped out, then he gets attacked and has to defend himself.....
> pretty sad coming from seasoned racers...
> 
> IF YOU DONT WANT TO HELP PLEASE DONT RESPOND....
> ...


 The foreign car comparison is not really relevant, but I do own two GM products. 

The point we were all trying to illustrate is how volatile the hobby industry can be, and point out that it's best to support your local dealer, ESPECIALLY if he's the one that provides you with a facility to actually race your vehicle. So many tracks/hobbyshops go under because their clientele will buy everything they can Online or Mailorder to save a few bucks, then the same people who mail-ordered everything stand around and wonder why they have no place to play with all the expensive toys they bought. I attacked noone, I simply pointed out the inevitable conclusion that is reached when racers "bargain shop" all their business away from the local hobby store. The other major advantage to buying at your local retailer is service. At your lhs, you can compare products and ask knowledgeable people the questions you may have, if you buy a car or truck there, you can take it back to them and they can help you if you have an issue, relatively quickly, instead of calling some customer service number and more than likely having to return the product. 
End of Rant.......


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

i will state again, if you dont want to help with the question, dont bother responding.....


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

rcnutmich said:


> Where Is Your Place To Buy Products
> 
> Web Site...hobby Shops, Links For The Newbe's


 Sorry, you asked where we buy,LHS were suggested as that's where I buy. I then explained why I buy from LHS. If you were seeking bargain basemnt outlets, I apologize. Enjoy your thread.....


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

not seeking basement bargains, just some help to research on what set up i will choose next.... i have 2 local hobby shop here and is owned and operated by someone less than knowlegeable......, 1 caters to 1/8 scale buggys, and the other one hires people that have no clue!... so where does a newbe go for help....haaaa other racers


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

dont let my screen name fool ya, i am a rcnut, but not a knowledgable nut lol


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcnutmich said:


> not seeking basement bargains, just some help to research on what set up i will choose next.... i have 2 local hobby shop here and is owned and operated by someone less than knowlegeable......, 1 caters to 1/8 scale buggys, and the other one hires people that have no clue!... so where does a newbe go for help....haaaa other racers


What hobby shops are you going to? I live in the metro Detroit area and all the shops/ tracks around here have a very knowlegdeable staff. 


Within a hour or so of Detroit area alone is Larry's, RCScrewz, DirtBurners, Halo Hobbies, and Hobby Hub. All of these places you can call up and see if they have what you need. 

And also your original post stated about where to buy stuff at not that you needed help deciding. I was at Screwz last night and there were a ton of people that are knowledgeable and can tell you where to get the stuff you need without wasting money.

Brian


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

i live here in brighton, hobbytown usa in howell,,, dont have much knowledge
rc hobby shop hartland, cater to gas and buggys

dirtburners is dirt!--there 45 min away

larrys is 55 min away, 

so its that easy just to stop by check things out and b/s with other racers


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

well if your in the Fort Wayne area and need something come see Nick's Hobby Shop/Summit Raceway. Info is free and lots in stock to see and touch if you must.. sorry no wed site for shop but check out race track site summitrcracway dot com...

Tracey


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

rcnutmich said:


> wow this is pretty bad, i ask for a little help out of 6 replys 1 person helped out, then he gets attacked and has to defend himself.....
> pretty sad coming from seasoned racers...
> 
> IF YOU DONT WANT TO HELP PLEASE DONT RESPOND....
> ...


 
Easy now...........I think people were just saying it is important to support your local track, so you have a place to race. I guess it doesn't look like "Attacking" to me.

And in response to your question;

second off ,, did you buy your automoble at your local dealer,*YES*, did you buy your appliances at your local retailer,*YES*, why are some of you driving foriegn cars,*NOPE*...etc........[/QUOTE]


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey now... its ok, maybe we got a little carried away with the 'support your local hobby shop' religion. 

Oh yeah, Yes, Yes and a HELL NO!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

tom kelley said:


> your local hobby shop?


Yes always give your LHS a shot first! some of us have have what you need or can get what you want of we dont in a reasonable amount of time with no extra shipping charges. Use online as a last resort, most of the time the prices are close especially when you take shipping into account. and not to mention customer service, When you buy local you normally get great service to go with it when it breaks.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rcnutmich said:


> wow this is pretty bad, i ask for a little help out of 6 replys 1 person helped out, then he gets attacked and has to defend himself.....
> pretty sad coming from seasoned racers...
> 
> IF YOU DONT WANT TO HELP PLEASE DONT RESPOND....
> ...


No, he didnt get attacked, you ask where we buy our parts and we told you just like he did. and Yes I support my local auto dealer, Bought my VW from medina world of cars, live about 20 minutes away, closest VW dealer to me. My appliances, yes! I buy from B&B which is a local appliance store in cleveland, Driving foreign cars because we choose to. So no need to get so defensive. we just answered your question, Another reason a newbie should buy from a LHS is because of the support he will have of the knowledgavle staff(hopefully) at the shop, try calling tower when your thingamajiggy breaks and the whosawhatsit falls off and see what they say. so for the newbie buyer definitly use the LHS. Probably get flamed for the veedub but i"ll get over it.


----------

